# Fin Rot



## Piranha-Freak101

My sanchez tail looks looks like its peeling, kinda likes buckeye's but mine has les of a tail. I lowered temp cause he was panting a lil rough it was originally 80 deg.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Pictures....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If it's the one you just had delivered, then it's probably just some ammonia burn, should clear up on it's own pretty quick with clean water. You can post pics if you want tho.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

In a sec but should i treat with melafix and stress coat, i already put salt in



JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If it's the one you just had delivered, then it's probably just some ammonia burn, should clear up on it's own pretty quick with clean water. You can post pics if you want tho.


O ok joe and yes its the new one, it doesnt look bad just looks like a little peeling


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Bumping the temp and adding a little salt could help heal things up more quickly, although clean water should be enough to get it back to 100%


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Ok and what about the panting? It went from heavy to lowish


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Could have been stress, could be a bit of ammonia burn on the gills, make sure the water is well oxygenated if you are going to raise the temp.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

It is it has a new power head and spray bar


----------



## Smoke

Hey P-Freak I am starting to think it could be stress related as well. I realized that this is a fish you just got, and I saw another post where you were taking it out and laying it down to measure it etc. I am not saying that's what caused it, but it probably didn't help as it was still adjusting from being shipped etc. I'd recommend to turn off any lights in his tank for about a week or so and let him feel really comfortable in the tank. Watch him very closely and if it worsens and starts to spread towards the body, dose with Maracyn and Maracyn 2 for 5 days and do a partial W/C afterwards. I am not a fish doctor, so please take this advice with a grain of salt and do what you feel is best after proper research. Good luck.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Smoke said:


> Hey P-Freak I am starting to think it could be stress related as well. I realized that this is a fish you just got, and I saw another post where you were taking it out and laying it down to measure it etc. I am not saying that's what caused it, but it probably didn't help as it was still adjusting from being shipped etc. I'd recommend to turn off any lights in his tank for about a week or so and let him feel really comfortable in the tank. Watch him very closely and if it worsens and starts to spread towards the body, dose with Maracyn and Maracyn 2 for 5 days and do a partial W/C afterwards. I am not a fish doctor, so please take this advice with a grain of salt and do what you feel is best after proper research. Good luck.


I dont hear people recommending melafix, is it not strong?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Just not really necessary... most extreme I'd go with treatment right now is a bit of salt and a bump in temp. Giving it time to settle in and heal up in clean water is the best approach for now IMO.


----------



## Smoke

piranha-freak101 said:


> Hey P-Freak I am starting to think it could be stress related as well. I realized that this is a fish you just got, and I saw another post where you were taking it out and laying it down to measure it etc. I am not saying that's what caused it, but it probably didn't help as it was still adjusting from being shipped etc. I'd recommend to turn off any lights in his tank for about a week or so and let him feel really comfortable in the tank. Watch him very closely and if it worsens and starts to spread towards the body, dose with Maracyn and Maracyn 2 for 5 days and do a partial W/C afterwards. I am not a fish doctor, so please take this advice with a grain of salt and do what you feel is best after proper research. Good luck.


I dont hear people recommending melafix, is it not strong?
[/quote]

I just never had much luck with Melafix in the time of crisis, so I just avoid it altogether. I agree with JoeD on this one, don't just rush him to meds immediately. I would also leave his lights off and try to make him as comfortable as you can, and keep the spookage down to a minimum. But I still say keep an eye on the fin rot because once it reaches down to the flesh, it's a critical point and usually much tougher to come back from... just from my experience - so only if it worsens like that, then try the maracyn/maracyn2. But he should not get to that point if he takes it easy and you do as Joe says.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Will do thanks everyone !


----------



## Inflade

i agree with all the previous posts.

turn off the lights, bump up the temp, and add some salt. (make sure you mix the salt and dissolve in water before pouring into the aquarium.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Inflade said:


> i agree with all the previous posts.
> 
> turn off the lights, bump up the temp, and add some salt. (make sure you mix the salt and dissolve in water before pouring into the aquarium.


I just throw it in the tank? Is that bad? His tail In my eye looks like its dissolving slowly closer to meat


----------



## TheSpaz13

piranha-freak101 said:


> i agree with all the previous posts.
> 
> turn off the lights, bump up the temp, and add some salt. (make sure you mix the salt and dissolve in water before pouring into the aquarium.


I just throw it in the tank? Is that bad? His tail In my eye looks like its dissolving slowly closer to meat
[/quote]

Avoiding just throwing it in the tank because the fish can eat them. What you could do is dissolve it with warm water and dump it in the tank as a pre diluted solution or take a small price of Tupperware, pop some holes in it and hide it behind something. Pre diluting works best IMO, it's kind of a direct shot.


----------



## Guest

I just dump the salt in according to instructions, never really had a problem with p's going after them as the sink pretty quickly. I'd stay away from melafix as I've read from various sources that it can do more harm then good.


----------



## FEEFA

Traveller said:


> I just dump the salt in according to instructions, never really had a problem with p's going after them as the sink pretty quickly. *I'd stay away from melafix as I've read from various sources that it can do more harm then good.
> *


Not true, when used together and half dosed with pimafix it will cure tail rot within a couple of weeks.
Other than prime and flourish excel its the only other thing I ever add to any of my tanks

IMO salt will do nothing but no harm in trying I guess


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Check out the update guys


----------



## FEEFA

Where's the update? How is the fish doing?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

iits in the disease thread ill bump it


----------



## Guest

FEEFA said:


> Where's the update? How is the fish doing?


It's on his profile page. Says the fish has healed up nicely


----------

